# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Kambodscha >  eigenartige häuser

## frank_rt

auf meiner fahrt von siem riep zum tonle sap lake sah ich solche häuser.




vorne am eingang ist ein kleines haus vorhanden. und hinten ein große offene halle, mit tischen stühlen aber auch sehr viele hängematten.
zu welchen zweck sind sie. für obdachlose

----------


## Enrico

Verlassenes Restaurant.

----------


## frank_rt

nein da waren menschen anwesend. ausserdem sehen diese häuser und es waren einige alle nicht verlassen oder unbewohnt aus. teilweise sogar mit kneipe

----------


## schiene

Es sind" Restaurants".Solche größeren Objekte haben oft Verträge mit Busunternehmen welche da ihre Pausen machen und so schnell viele Personen verköstigen können.Die Betreiber wissen in etwa wann die Busse kommen und sind so vorbereitet.Der Markt ist hart umkämpft
und viele versuchten da auf zu springen.(wie so oft).

----------

